# 100% dapple and red bucks :) :)



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

One of the best days ever!!!! So very proud of these guys and their daddy who is doing good on throwing dapples....knock on wood...so far   
https://m.facebook.com/andersonboer...src=https://www.facebook.com/andersonboergoat
Hope the link works this time


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We need more proof!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It didn't work??? I'm gonna stop trying till I get a new phone  he is very flashy but I guess you'll have to take my word on it  maybe Carmen or Jill will come to my rescue again lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You owe me....I'll take this little guy in payment. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Love them...too cute!!!!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

if you go up to the address bar and delete the "m." at the beginning of the address it'll bring up the normal facebook page.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

look at those colours!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Carmen  :hug: ......and thank you estellaMA .....Im so excited and want to show my kids off so bad. All 3 bucks are new and so far very very happy with my dappled  let's hope the other 2 do as good


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous kids!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The only thing that would make him better is if he was a girl lol. Especially since mom mom either doesn't have much milk or won't drop it. Mom had pt and I was.going to have her induced yoday ....so they are on a bottle for now


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ugh...bottle baby. Although, for that gorgeous little guy I might be persuaded! Good thing I don't live close enough to come get him!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I don't much like bottle babies either  the human kids are already trying to convince me to keep him. I lifted the leg and said dang a boy and Joshua assured me we could still keep him lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are beautiful! Are they 100%? I love that dappled boy!! 

But mom, you could always band him, then he'll be 1/2 way there to being a girl...right? haha...that's what my 7yo told me last year when we wethered the boys!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I don't know if I have the heart to band him. I've been on pins and needles thinking I wouldn't end up with a single dapple since 90% of my does are red heads. This guys mom is 100% and red heads as far back as I can find. So I told him today that I take back wanting to sell his pushy butt lol.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I want him so bad!! Sure wish I lived a lot closer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wish you did too  shipping is so stupidly high too


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh my! I am in love with those spots! Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!!!! Boys are always beautiful lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are so gorgeous!! Any new pictures???


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not yet I have kids coming out of my ears.....I have 3 in prelabor right now.....or sick lol usually if I say they are getting ready to kid they change their mind.... but you reminded me I need to message you


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know how you do it Jessica!! Good luck!  Got your message. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tonight going to be hard I have a bad cold that won't go away.....if I don't make it threw the night you all are good people lol. But usually they are not bred this close together. I don't know what got into them this year


----------

